# Is TSP necessary?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Painting over dirt and grime perhaps not even obvious is not a good idea. 

As I aged, I found prepping tall ceilinga no particular fun either so checked around and some of the national cleaning companies offer paint prep packages and even some locals. They send an army out with all the tools and chemicals and fly through it. Frankly, they were cheaper than I was doing it for clients. 

Especially if you are making dramatic color changes I would prime and then plan on two finish coats. Just looks nicer. And I always cut in the primer as well as the paint. Tint the primer with 40 percent of your new color if it is strong for better coverage too.


----------



## gtono (May 27, 2011)

Are you calling me old?!! Haha. You hit the nail on the head!!
Thank you, that's good info on the cleaning I'll look into it.
Awesome info thank you!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's dirty or greasy, cleaning is good. But it doesn't have to be TSP. Krud kutter, Dirtex, both would do it and with less etching to other areas. If it's not contaminated, (judgment call) then cleaning might not be needed at all. 

Priming does many things. What problem are you solving by priming? Know this and you know what you are doing, and what to do it with. And VERY seldom are 2 coats of primer needed. 2 coats of finish, yes. And I also cut it in, but it is usually not a critical cut. Just fast and close. 

Stopping points are always at plane changes. Corners, peaks etc. 

Don't know squat about Co. paint stores.


----------



## gtono (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! That dirtex sounds very do-able! Great tip!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Forgot about your store finder question. I would go to the major brands of interest to you and use the store or dealer finder option. My fave Benjamin Moore dealer was nestled under the signage of a Do it Best hardware store that also had one of the best real tool stores in the region.

Any of these, for example, 

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=fh_storelocator&cachebuster=Wed%20Jun%2001%2022:29:54%20EDT%202011&np=public_site/articles/application_article/StoreLocator


----------



## gtono (May 27, 2011)

I saw another thread that didn't like Behr paints. I've bought in the past and haven't noticed any problems, but it could be because I have never used any other brand. I found a local bm seller, would you recommend that brand over Behr? 

Thanks again, I appreciate all the advise.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

gtono said:


> I found a local bm seller, would you recommend that brand over Behr?
> 
> Thanks again, I appreciate all the advise.


I would recommend any real paint store/dealership paint over anything sold at a box store. Behr gets bashed the most on this site because people, in general, do not like it. And for good reason. It is horrible to work with and dreadfully over priced for what it is. I used it when someone with good intentions donated it to a church or school project but it would never touch my own home or any of my projects---ever. Even the contractor grade in the Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams lines are better paint than Behr and will cost about the same or even less. They would do just fine for your ceiling by the way where nobody is going to be touching things or you have a regular need to wash?

It's kind of like the difference in taste between the Norwegian salmon WalMart sells for next to nothing but that is farmed raised in pens in South America and the real stuff up around the tips of Norway and Ireland. And I suppose up around the Pacific Northwest. 

I don't buy fish at a box store and I most certainly would not look for high performing paint in one. Scares me that Menard's has learned to entice people with some of the best prices on canned coffee. 

And paint, when you think about labor? Whether paying me or at least valuing your time is not the major expense in a painting project. I could zip out your space in a no time but would walk from your project if you would not let me spend much longer prepping it. And you often to you want to have to do this when you get a surface fail for skimping on prep or buying paint the peels up there on that cathedral ceiling?


----------



## gtono (May 27, 2011)

*points taken*

Thanks Sdsester - all great advice. Definitely believe in the prep work and will be going to the BM store this week. Awesome advice. Thanks so much.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

sdsester said:


> It's kind of like the difference in taste between the Norwegian salmon WalMart sells for next to nothing but that is farmed raised in pens in South America and the real stuff up around the tips of Norway and Ireland.


 you compare paint to salmon and get praised. in another thread i tried to break it down like ingredients in soup and the moderators had to step in. *WTF:huh:*


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Salmon is classy. Soup is so, so well, behrish...:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Salmon is classy. Soup is so, so well, behrish...:laughing:


 :thumbsup::laughing::yes:


----------

